# Suche Mattscheib für Canon A1



## RastaROCKET (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ja mehr gibts nicht zu sagen  . Am besten wären gleich zwei, mit Schnittfeldindikator und Microprismenring! Wo bekommt man sowas noch und wie ist da der Preis

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Kristof


----------



## Vitalis (21. Oktober 2003)

Hm, was ist mit der mitgelieferten Scheibe, die beides gleichzeitig bietet? Ansonsten.. eBay, hier suchst Du wahrscheinlich vergebens. Vielleicht hat ja lightbox noch einen Haufen Scheiben rumliegen oder so  aber ich glaube eher weniger.


----------

